# Ikan Koi > Konstruksi, Sistem Filter dan Kualitas Air Kolam >  mohon ilmunya, kenapa kolam tiba2 jernih

## ronny

Kolam saya yang luar biasa besar (1,2x2,5x1,9)  ::   ::  
dengan jumlah koi yang sangat proporsional (sekitar 30 ekor)   ::   ::  
sejak dibuat sekitar 6 bln lalu airnya tidak pernah bening, 1,5 bln lalu direnovasi dengan mempercuram bagian dasr kolam sehingga air semuanya diganti dan media semuanya dicuci, seminggu setelah ikan masuk kolam kembali keruh.
seiring ngikuti lelang ikan berkurang tinggal 15,
tgl 4 kemarin 8 ekor saya titipkan di fishparadise sehingga di kolam tinggal 7 ekor.
Yang membuat saya bingung hanya dalam tempo 2 hari kok tiba2 air kolam bening.
Pertanyaan apakah ada hubungan antara jumlah penghuni kolam dengan kejernihan air dan sebagi info juga kolam saya tidak pernah diisi bacteri starter, kolam saya terdiri dari 5 chamber 
chamber 1 berisi sikat, chamber 2-4 berisi bioball dan chember terakhir hanya berisi UV.
Mohon infonya kalau memang karena jumlah ikan yang menyebabkan kolam menjadi jernih maka saya akan coba pertahankan jumlah ikan sedikit saja walaupun pasti sulit menahan hawa nafsu  ::   ::  
Terima kasih mohon masukannya   ::   ::

----------


## doddy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Davkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## torajiro

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chivas

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Bony

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## boby_icon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## KARHOMA

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## torajiro

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## boby_icon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## E. Nitto

> Baik populasi,filter,& jumlah pemberian pakan semuanya hrs balance.klo ada 1 faktor aja yg nga beres maka air pun akan segera berubah kualitasnya.


Setuju banget.... nilai 100 buat oom Tora.....  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Begichu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## KARHOMA

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bang2

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## jozman

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## KARHOMA

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SHOWAKU

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## jozman

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chivas

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## torajiro

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Koi Lovers

temen-temen 

saya mau nanya nih, kalo dikolam dicemplungin ikan sapu-sapu dan manfish ada efeknya ngga ya buat KOI?
tolong masukannya ya, thanks

Ronny

----------


## KARHOMA

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## torajiro

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## torajiro

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ronny

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asfenv

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## KARHOMA

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ronny

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## torajiro

> Originally Posted by KARHOMA
> 
> Idem, tolong infonya dong om Ronny, di pm juga boleh ....
> 
> thanks bro ...
> 
> 
> adanya di duta mas makaliwe sekitar 90rb untuk 250 ml


dosis nya 250ml utk brp ton air om?

----------


## dattairadian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Koi Lovers

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## torajiro

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bang2

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## torajiro

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bang2

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Davkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## torajiro

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## torajiro

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## e-koi

> Originally Posted by bang2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by torajiro
> 
> ...


Bakrie? Hahahaha ...

----------


## steamkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Gom 7rait

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ronny

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## paladin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bang2

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## paladin

Dua-duanya benar. Kan tadi saya bilang bio filterterbagi jadi 2:  yg aerobic dan  yg anaerobic. Yg anaerobic ga boleh ada O2.

Kebanyakan dari teman2 yg hanya memiliki 1 biofilter, tanpa menyadari memiliki 2 biofilter. Bagian2 dari kolam yg dalam, atau bagian biofilter yg dalam, menjadi bagian anaerobic. 

Kira2 30cm kebawah itu sudah jadi anaerobic, kalo tidak pake bubble aerasi.

Posting saya khusus bagi teman2 yg ingin memisahkan secara jelas bio filter yg aerobic dan anaerobic, atau buat mereka yg kolamnya memiliki populitas tinggi, tapi tidak dalam.

----------


## KARHOMA

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bang2

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bang2

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## paladin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## paladin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## KARHOMA

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bang2

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## KARHOMA

Understood mr bang2 ...   ::  

Sangat jelas yg diuraikan oleh om bang2, jadi bakteris yg ada di media filter kemungkinan adalah bakteri aerob yg mengurai amonia karena air yg masuk dari kolam juga masih kaya dgn oksigen begitu kan?
Saya sendiri memang menaruh aerasi hanya di bak terakhir (pompa) yg menuju kolam.

----------


## paladin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bang2

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## paladin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bang2

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## KARHOMA

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chivas

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## KARHOMA

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chivas

> Update dong foto kolamnya .... halah  :P  :P  :P


inget ngga mas bro tentang teori filter yg krng mumpuni...
gw tepis dgn bactery from bro dedigouw...  ::

----------


## KARHOMA

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chivas

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## KARHOMA

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chivas

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bang2

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chivas

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## KARHOMA

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## KARHOMA

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chivas

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chivas

> Originally Posted by chivas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by bang2
> 
> ...


high recommend bro...

----------


## KARHOMA

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chivas

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## KARHOMA

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chivas

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## torpey

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## darren febriano

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ronny

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## KARHOMA

> semakin banyak nich jasa buat hobi ini semakin menyenangkan, Om Dodo siapin bakteri dan kayaknya Om CHivas sebentar lagi tinggal nego harga dg suplier untuk melepas ke market


Ini yg ditunggu ...

Mudah2an om Chivas bisa sama si supplier jadi khusus member KOI's atau yg pesen ama om Chivas bisa dapet harga jauh lebih murah dibanding harga pasar ...   ::  
masak sih untuk member KOI's dikasih harga sama aja dgn harga pasar   ::   :P  :P  :P 



*nyalain kompor*

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## torpey

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## paladin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## KARHOMA

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## TSA

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## KARHOMA

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## TSA

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## KARHOMA

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## paladin

keterangan skema kolam dengan anaerobic bio filter...

1. air disini banyak mengandung kotoran ikan (substrate), NH4+, masuk ke aerobic filter.
2. setelah dari aerobic filter NH4+ sudah diubah menjadi Nitrate (NO3-). sehingga ketika kolam sudah stabil, di kolam tinggal ada NO3-. air yang banyak mengandung NO3- ini di masukan ke anaerobic filter ==>3
3. Setelah keluar dari anaerobic filter, NO3- sudah diubah menjadi gas N2, sehingga sudah tidak ada NO3- lagi.

yang perlu diingat:
a) pompa yang ke anaerobic filter debitnya kecil, di usahakan air membutuhkan waktu 3 jam di kolam anaerobic ini. cara menentukan debit pompa adalah dengan rumus: volume aerobic filter/ 3jam
b) kapasitas anaaerobic filter harus lebih besar dari aerobic filter (bacteri anaerobic kerjanya pelan)
c) tidak boleh ada aerasi sama sekali
d) tapi air dikolam ini harus di-aduk dengan rata (ada sirkulasi di bawah permukaan air)
e) kasih sedikit substrate (bahan2 organik, seperti kotoran ikan, atau benda padat yang tersaring di mechanical filter.

mengenai bakteri starter, engga perlu tuh. bakteri ada dimana-mana dan bisa diperoleh gratis. yang penting kita sediakan habitat yang sesuai saja. kalau tanpa starter mungkin akan mature dalam 2 bulan.

kalau mau lebih hebat, di kolam ini anaerobic ini dikasih veggie juga bisa. tapi mungkin nantinya veggie nya ga akan subur, karena semua nitrate nya abis dimakan bacteria. justru ini kan tujuan akhir kita.

oh ya, ngomong2 saya pernah baca di forum ini, kalo bioball sudah banyak lendir2 gitu pada dianjurkan untuk dicuci. ini ga boleh. lendir-lendir itu adalah koloni bakteri (bahasa ilmiah nya biofilm). kita hanya boleh membersihkan kotoran2 padat saja. malahan kalau filternya di desain dengan benar, kotoran pada harusnya tertahan pada mechanical filter, jadi bioball/ filter media engga pernah bisa kotor, jadi engga usah pernah di cuci...

----------


## torpey

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## KARHOMA

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bang2

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bang2

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## TSA

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ronny

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## TSA

> Originally Posted by TSA
> 
> He he he .... repot ya mau coba ngendaliin NO3 (nitrate) ...... padahal CMIIW NO3 (nitrate)relatively tidak beracun .....
> 
> Tsa
> 
> 
> tapi menurut yang saya baca pada kadar tertentu bisa berbahaya


Setuju om ronny, segala sesuatu pada kadar tertentu memang bisa berbahaya.
berikut cuplikan article dari *Larry Lunsford*.
_The function of your bio-filter is to take care of the chemical waste produced by your Koi. The main waste product of Koi is ammonia which is toxic and must be removed from the water. Your bio-filter cleans your water naturally. In the presence of ammonia, naturally occurring bacteria multiply on the surfaces of your bio-filter media (and on every wet surface in your pond). The bacteria convert ammonia (NH4) into nitrite (NO2) and nitrite into nitrate (NO3). Nitrite is also toxic to your Koi but the final product, nitrate, is relatively non-toxic._

Tsa

----------


## bang2

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dedigouw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bang2

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tjakil

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dedigouw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dedigouw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dedigouw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dedigouw

> Originally Posted by William Pantoni
> 
> Udah pernah test amonia, nitrite dan nitrat..?
> 
> 
>      sdh Om Will, hanya amonia yg belum krn blm punya testernya
> Nitrate 50mg/l (tetra test-> cairan menjd orange menuju merah)
> Nitrite <0,3mg/l (tetra test-> cairan warna kuning)
> PH 7-7,2 (digital test), thanks Om.


Oh ya Om, ini test terakhir pd hari rabu 4 feb 09 pk 19.00 (1 jam sehabis diberi pakan sore)
& cara pemberian pakan sy 5-6x dalam sehari dgn ukuran ikan kenyang (maksudnya tidak sedikit-sedikit), krn sy senang body ikan yg montok2 Om   ::   ::   ::  , thanks Om.

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## paladin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dedigouw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dedigouw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ricky

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dedigouw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dedigouw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Teddy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Om Dedi...
Parameternya keliatan bagus cuma nitrite nya yg agak tinggi. Yg ideal nitrite nya hrs 0.
Mungkin disebabkan filter nya yg kurang memadai kali yah...CMIIW.

----------


## dedigouw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dedigouw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## KARHOMA

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dedigouw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## edwin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dedigouw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## KARHOMA

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## KARHOMA

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dedigouw

> Originally Posted by dedigouw
> 
> Om2 & Tante2 sekalian berdasarkan jani saya u/ memposting kandungan yg terdapat pd PROBIOTIK, & jg sekalian meralat item kandungan yg sy sampaikan ada sekitar 14, ternyata salah, mohon dimaafkan krn hanya terdapat 10 jenis kandungan yaitu sbb:
> -BACILLUS
> -LACTOBACILUS
> -PSEUDOMONAS
> -AMYLASE
> -PROTEASE
> -CELLULASE
> ...


Siiippplah Om Rhoma non irama   ::   ::   ::

----------


## paladin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## edwin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## paladin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bang2

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## paladin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bang2

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dedigouw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

> sy mau minta pendapat dr teman2; kmrn pak dedi kerumah utk ngecek parameter air sy.hasilnya amoniak dan nitrat parah (parameter amoniak warna paling ujung,nitrat juga),nitrit msh wajar(warna paling bawah).kolam +/- 5 ton tmsk filter dgn chamber 3 buah;1 utk settlement,1bioball,1/2 pake bt apung dan 1/2 utk pompa+uv.sy kuras 1/2 kolam,taburi probiotik 15gr,filter sy ubah dgn bioball diatas,bt apung dibwh di kedua chamber stlh baca kalo bakteri itu hidup di 30 cm permukaan air.pagi hari ikan keliatan sehat dan sy beri makan sedikit.malam hari ini saya lihat warna ikan lbh shinning,entah krn bakterinya atau krn kualitas air kolam yg selama ini buruk.saya taburi lagi 5gr probiotik,ikan msh lincah malah mengira sy kasih makan,tp begitu sy taburi bubuk oksigen aquamate (kl gk salah 250gr) ikan tiba2 gelisah malah ada 1 yg besar lompat dr kolam!!! Setelah sy perhatikan 1 jam ikan kembali normal.Apakah krn kadar amoniak yang msh tinggi+kadar oksigen yg tiba2 berubah banyak lsg membuat ikan kaget dan stress??ataukah krn amoniak bnyk yg terlepas naik drastis jd bikin ikan tiba2 stress???kalau iya,mgkn bisa menjadi pengalaman utk teman2, agar menaruh bubuk oksigen sedikit demi sedikit aja.
> Ada yg bisa ksh saran knp bisa begitu?
> Thx sebelumnya 
> Hari ini sy matikan uvnya dgn harapan bakteri yg kebawa ke chamber bisa cepat mematurekan filter saya.bsk akan sy update lagi kadar parameter air saya.


Om...
Ditunggu update parameter nya.....

----------


## edwin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## edwin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## paladin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Nachacha

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bang2

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Nachacha

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## edwin

> Originally Posted by edwin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by William Pantoni
> 
> ...


Iya pak..lg nunggu kost2an temen jadi dulu..biar bisa ngekost gratis  ::

----------


## edwin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## paladin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## paladin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## paladin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bang2

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bang2

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## paladin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Koi Lovers

om budidjo, kalo beni kumonryu saya warna itemnya ilang artinya apa om?
apakah air terlalu soft? terus efeknya untuk showa atau sanke bagaimana?apakah suminya akan pudar juga?
pls masukannya om atau ada rekan yang lain yang mau membantu,karna saya kurang begitu paham tentang parameter air.

terimakasih

----------


## Koi Lovers

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## paladin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## KARHOMA

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ronny

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chivas

kl ngga di inang tebet aja...campurannya ok tuh...  ::   ::   ::   ::   :P

----------


## KARHOMA

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## paladin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dedigouw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bang2

> Bro mau tanya nih....
> 
> buat yang ngikutin posting kita beberapa hari terakhir kan tau, bahwa kolam saya pake filter aerobic dan anaerobic. nah 36 jam yang lalu pompa ke filter anaerobic saya rusak, siang ini kolam udah langsung hijau. 
> 
> yang saya mau tanyakan:
> _apakah ada bro-bro di sini yang murni menggunakan filter aerobic dan mechanical filter alakadar nya saja cukup buat bikin kolam tetap jernih??_
> 
> terus terang saya kalo cuma pake aerobic saja ga pernah bisa jernih. makanya saya dengan gigih mempromosikan penggunaan filter anaerobic juga.
> menurut teori kan juga memangnya nitrate musti ada yang melenyapkan, dan seharusnya biofilter aerob tidak bisa menghilang kan nitrate. jadi gmana bisa air jernih???
> ...


dari baca2 thread di kois forum, nitrate di kolam akan membuat subur algae/lumut bersel tunggal, utk menghilangkan algae tanpa mengurai nitrat dpt dilakukan dng menggunakan lampu uv sebelum air masuk ke kolam. mengurai nitrat utk membuat lingkungan kolam tdk ramah lumut shg lumut mati sedangkan lampu uv langsung membunuh lumut. Oya mungkin bisa juga pakai Probiotik yg direlease bro dedigouw/chivas

----------


## KARHOMA

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## troy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## troy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## KARHOMA

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## troy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

> Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by troy
> 
> ...


SIAPPPPPPPPPPP.[/quote]
yakin neh mau ngetest 2 kolam ku dan semua kolam nya om top?jangan2....bahannya gak cukup lho.........  ::   ::   ::   :: [/quote]
bisa test 25x

----------


## troy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## troy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## troy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## torpey

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## paladin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## paladin

> halo om.
> kolam saya full matahari. dari dahulu kala sampai sekarang blom ngalami namanya green water. ( pengen sih, biar hi nya cling ).
> saya pake sedotan dan bioball ( sisa lama ) aja.
> ini lagi mau testing probiotic. hasilnya bagus ato gak. ( tapi blom beli tester amonia )


volume media filter?
volume air kolam?
tapi si om bang2 pake veggie filter kan? saya pikir veggie filter ini yang ilangin nitrate, jadi ga pernah algae bloom.

terima kasih buat responnya omm  ::

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bang2

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chivas

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## troy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## paladin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## edwin

Hari sabtu kmrn sy ganti air 15%,minggu pagi 15%,malamnya 15% lagi. Trus sy kasih bubuk oksigen 15gr untuk kolam 5 ton.kok ikan sy agak gelisah ya?apa krn amoniak masih tinggi? Sy kasih bubuk do untuk test krn bsk akan mati lampu di gading serpong cukup lama,dr jam 9 sampe jam 5 sore. Kira2 harus bagaimana ya besok? Apa tetep kasih bubuk oksigen?cara pakainya bagaimana?apakah sedikit2 taronya?sy ada pake 1 pompa acdc hailea,apakah cukup tahan buat 8 jam?

note: Ternyata dr postingan sy sblmnya dimana ikan sy loncat bukan krn bakteri probiotik tp dr bubuk oksigen.

----------


## paladin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bang2

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## edwin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## smartskoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Kete

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## f0x

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koi_vj

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## f0x

iya nih,, oom vic mungkin bisa bantu sticky nih topik ya oom... tolong oom.. biar ndak tenggelem dan nyari2 lagi..

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dedigouw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

